# Failed Emission Test



## mramstedt (Apr 30, 2005)

Hi there!

I took my Almera 2000 to the yearly check-up and it FAILED.

The computer says the following:

P0304 Cylinder 4 Misfire Detected
P0450 EVAP Control System Pressure Sensor Malfunction

Also the check engine light is on.

Where to start?

- Plugs, wires, hoses?


----------



## Spddracer (Jan 31, 2003)

Probably/Likely a bad intake gasket for the misfire code. They tend to blow on the 4th intake port. Poss a bad Vent control valve for the other code.


----------



## mramstedt (Apr 30, 2005)

*Vent Control Valve?*



Spddracer said:


> Probably/Likely a bad intake gasket for the misfire code. They tend to blow on the 4th intake port. Poss a bad Vent control valve for the other code.


Where is the Vent Control Valve located and how to replace it?


----------



## Spddracer (Jan 31, 2003)

mramstedt said:


> Where is the Vent Control Valve located and how to replace it?


The vent control valve is located behind hte left rear tire bolted to the carbon can with 2 bolts and also has 1 hose connected to it.


----------



## mramstedt (Apr 30, 2005)

*valve?*



Spddracer said:


> The vent control valve is located behind hte left rear tire bolted to the carbon can with 2 bolts and also has 1 hose connected to it.


Is it under the car or inside the car?


----------

